# Hat with Diagonal Lace Stripes in Size Adult



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

Here is my new creation- Hat with Diagonal Lace Stripes in Size Adult.

The hat is made in a beautiful, but simple to make lacy stitch, and embellished with a crochet flower.

The hat will fit an average lady with the head circumference of 21"-23".

The hat is made in the round on circular needles and does not have a seam.

The pattern includes instructions for the crochet flower.

Difficulty level: easy

If you like this pattern, you can purchase it here (Ravelry):

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seamless-hat-with-diagonal-lace-stripes-in-size-adult

or here ( Etsy):

http://www.etsy.com/listing/162614358/instant-download-number-120-pdf-knitting?ref=shop_home_active

$2.99

Have a great day! 

Elena


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

This is gorgeous! !!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to make it!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you sooo much, Raquel! I'm glad that you like it!  It is one of my favorites!


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

My 3DDasked for a hat with a flower just bought for the perfect Christmas present


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

nice


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

skinny minnie said:


> My 3DDasked for a hat with a flower just bought for the perfect Christmas present


Thank you so very much, Skinny Minnie! Happy knitting and blessings to you and your family!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful design Elena :thumbup:
I love the flower and the "bling" too lol


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful hat and great color.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is beautiful!! As one of the moderators, I edited your Etsy link so it would connect. For some reason if it has the little "s" after the http, it won't link from here to there. It will on other sites and emails but not from here


----------



## gailknitt (Feb 19, 2013)

Very pretty, but I would need instructions for a knitted flower.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

That's a beautiful hat!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Ooo! Like that diagonal lace stripe!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, ladies! I love reading your compliments! 
Laurelarts, thank you so much for editing my Etsy link, I was wondering why it was not working before.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Just beautiful, looks like a winner!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

what a pretty hat!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Love it. Have just bought the pattern, thank you for link.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for supporting me, ladies! It's so kind of you! Best wishes to you and your families!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love your hat, I just bought it!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is really tastefulxx


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice hat.


----------

